# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I ate food in my Lucid Dream! Tasted so real!

## DreamMentor

*I just had a lucid dream this morning! I was doing the WILD technique. I was doing the tactiel sences thing in my head. I was imagining me playing basketball. Here's something weird. Everytime I made a goal in my head and the goal sound went off in my head (remeber I'm not dreaming yet) there was a 2-3 second buzzing that went off in my ears. Then when I made another goal, the same thing happend and it kept doing that for 10 times in row, then I went into the dream world. I wasn't lucid yet. I was lying on my bed and I opened my eyes. I look down at my hands to do a RC, but I had no hands. I was amazed and check once more to make sure that I wasn't awake. That time tough I did see something but it wasn't my hands. It was like this dark mitten but it was flesh and burnt flesh.(best description i can come up with) So I realize I'm dreaming and thous become lucid. I'm pretty sure It wasn't an OBE because I didn't look to see my body, even tough it was an exact replica of my room my Mom and Sis could see me. So when as soon as I became lucid I saw my mom in the corner of my room, by the door to the hallway. I went to her to talk to her and I said "Mom your just a DC and your not real. You don't have your own life. Your mine. Your in my head. Your nothing..." I forgot what happen next but I said the same thing to my sis when she was in my room. I then flew out my window (without opening it lol). And somehow I appeared at my old house in the neighborhood. I saw some people. Some girls, my age. I went to one of them and said "You will go out with me," and she said, "No." I guess not even in a dream. You see I didn't have 100&#37; control but I was lucid. Then, somehow a bowl of vanilla ice cream appeared out of nowhere and I look down at it. I think it had strawberrys on it (something red I don't remeber but it was edible)I then started eating it. And it tasted exactly like the real. Actually I don't think it ice cream, it tasted more like frozen yougurt. It still tasted good anyways. I don't remeber what happend next and I woke. I'm so happy I stayed home from school today so I could have this lucid.*

----------


## acillis

must rock in lucids! i know cake does!  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

Nice, I've always wondered how food would taste in my LDs but I haven't my second one yet  :tongue2:

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I had a LD once where I entered a giant warehouse full of tons of different types of sweets. Needless to say, I gorged myself. You're right, it does taste the same.

----------


## BigFan

> I had a LD once where I entered a giant warehouse full of tons of different types of sweets. Needless to say, I gorged myself. You're right, it does taste the same.



Without the calories  :boogie:

----------


## Chaostitan90

awesome job! must prove that the sense of taste is also strongly related to memory.


ps- I lol'd at your line "and she said, "No." I guess not even in a dream." 

hahaha XD it's all good, it happens to the best of us.. in REAL life.  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by Chaostitan90



ps- I lol'd at your line "and she said, "No." I guess not even in a dream." 

hahaha XD it's all good, it happens to the best of us.. in REAL life. 



 Lol yea.*

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by Tranquil Toad


I had a LD once where I entered a giant warehouse full of tons of different types of sweets. Needless to say, I gorged myself. You're right, it does taste the same.



I wish I had LD like that.*

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by acillis


must rock in lucids! i know cake does! 



Cake always rocks*

----------


## LucidOnion

Haha, I had one like this also, where I remember putting ketchup on a veggie burger near my fridge and ate it. Apparently it was the best thing I've tasted in my dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Usually when I eat in my dreams in tastes like morning breath. I am tasting what my mouth tastes like in waking life at 4am or whatever. Yuck! This has helped me become lucid, but it's a big disappointment at the same time.

----------


## ProdigyRd

thats so kool dude, congrats!

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Lol my dreams are too short and valuable to waste time eating  :tongue2: 
Maybe when I get better.

----------

